# Dgui's In The Can Shot



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a shot I saw Darrell shoot on ewetube.

[background=transparent]
[background=transparent]



[/background][/background][background=rgb(51, 51, 51)]
[background=transparent]

[/background][/background]

Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Came in for a Peek and I must say that is some Sweet Shooting. Thumbs Up for you. Great Shooting and Great Video.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, sir, you're too kind.. My oldest, Noah, is picking it up pretty well too, he wants to try your drive by shooting from the goof cart. His eyes really lit up at those vids. 
I could see his little wheels turning. .... Your videos are a child friendly treasure trove. The whole house laughed when you told Tiny to **** and he did. Hilarity!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great shooting! You just never know who's going to come up and show us next.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... good shooting capt.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Thank you, sir, you're too kind.. My oldest, Noah, is picking it up pretty well too, he wants to try your drive by shooting from the goof cart. His eyes really lit up at those vids.
> I could see his little wheels turning. .... Your videos are a child friendly treasure trove. The whole house laughed when you told Tiny to **** and he did. Hilarity!!


*Yes Tiny can and does S*** and shoot wind on command but someone had a complaint about that word so I did an edit so as not to offend anyone else. But I am delighted that your family got a good roar out of it. *
*Thanks*
*Dgui*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It takes all kinds, Dgui...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HA,, I read it as you were taking a shot at Dgui while in the restroom or you were shooting him in the keister









I was WAAAYYYY off









Good shooting there.

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha! I thought the same thing after I posted it. A shot from the throne!!! Somehow I have a knack for the double meaning.... It's unintentional sometimes.


----------

